
Visiting Newton's Atelier before The Principia, 1679-1684 - sohkamyung
https://arxiv.org/abs/1805.06871
======
runFun
Atalier is spelled wrong. It’s atelier, which roughly translates to workshop
in French, unless I’m missing something.

~~~
sctb
Thanks! We've updated the title.

